# My teacher called me arrogant o.O



## Izaya (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm a nurse student so I have very practical classes where teacher grades how we do the the procedures every nurse should know.One them is evaluating the pacients vitals (pulse, breathing, blood pressure,...)
So in the evaluation class of this procedure two months ago, after I'm done checking all of the things above on my colleague, my teacher comes up to me and asks if I had done anything up until that point, to which I answered yes I just finished. No further questions were asked. After this incident I was sure the teacher didn't even know much about how I did my evaluations. I didn't even know what type of grade he gave me since with that question he just showed me that he wasn't even keeping much track of what I was doing. 
So right now we are almost at the end of the semester and we had a class where we basically repeated the procedures we didn't do so well during the semester so the teacher can re-evaluate us. Surprise, surprise mine was evaluating blood pressure,pulse, etc. After I was done the teacher started saying that the first time I was really weak in my procedure. So me (someone who rarely argues but felt that I had too) stated that I wasn't even sure how the teacher had even grade me the first time around since he wasn't around me the whole time and then asked me if I had done anything after I was done. 
He then said he did evaluated me properly cause he had notes about me, that he can ask me whatever he wants and feels like it and that it's non of my business and called me an arrogant and that I had an attitude of despise towards everyone  in a loud voice so my class heard him calling me this (which really helps my SA too obviously)
Like I know that in that class I may show an attitude that I don't care but that just because that teacher makes me so anxious that I can't cope with it properly and end up having a bad attitude (being that this bad attitude is basically me not participating much in class and not showing much knowledge because I'm just dying on the inside). But right now I just pointed out an insecurity that I had with my teachers grading method and he just lashed out at me. 
In January we will have the final evaluation which I'm very afraid and anxious about because I'm afraid he will embarrass me more and maybe even bully me. 
Any thoughts about this situation? (Hope I managed to express myself well :/)


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I can't advice you what to do because every college works different across the world. I would just suggest you to check if there is a normative of evaluations, there must be a code or something that you could consult. Where I am from, the code says that results of evaluations should be given after no more than 2 weeks or two classes and that students can complain about not having results unless the teacher have specified first that the results are not going to be given adding the causes/methods very well explained. Students can also ask for having the evaluations done by another teacher when they suspect they are not being evaluated properly, but this can be kind of problematic and not too practical, but it could be done anyway. Another thing could be to talk to his supervisor, not so sure if that figure exist where you are from, but here every professor have a boss, students can summit a formal written complain to them so it's studied by a board. 

Hope you feel better about this situation and you can do your next evaluations properly.


----------



## Izaya (Dec 11, 2017)

In my college evaluations on the practical procedures are never really clear. It's basically up to the teacher to just evaluate as they see fit. Which ofc it ends up having somewhat unfairness since is not done equally with every student.
But with this teacher however it's just seem overly unfair because he seems to give more attention/more help to some students over others, which I am always the one that doesn't get that much help.
During our argument he stated he evaluated me while he was next to a colleague of mine which was like 1.5/2m away from me. Which still makes me question his observations. Unless he has really good vision he couldnt really take much notes. 
But thank you for your advice! I guess I'll check if I see some more information about that evaluation during this classes and if it's written how it should work somewhere


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Should it matter what anyone says or thinks of you? If you know you arent arrogant then dont worry about it.


----------

